# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Kadın giysisinde bomba tuzağı

## ORHAN AFACAN

Kadın giysisinde bomba tuzağı
Kadın giysisinde bomba tuzağı..
Neleri düşünmüş terör alçağı
Dolaştı korkudan eli ,ayağı 
Ellinci gününde Afrin göründü. 
🇹🇷
Aşılmaz denilen dağlar aşıldı.
Girilmez denilen yerler alındı. 
Harekâtla amaca ulaşıldı 
Ellinci gününde Afrin göründü. 
🇹🇷
Ezanlar suskundu, belki hüzündü.
Terörist elinde halkı süründü.
Yıllarca gözlenen o dost yüzündü 
Ellinci gününde Afrin göründü. 
🇹🇷
Nice zeytin düştü zeytin dalından
Renk alarak alsancağın alından.
Gönder selam şöyle en esasından
Ellinci gününde Afrin göründü. 
🇹🇷
Orhan Afacan İzmir 10.3.18

----------

